# Get Rid of appdata/roaming cookies



## kmack9810 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi how do I completely get rid of the appdata/roaming cookies that keep being found on my pc even also after virus scan that shows them deleted at first and later there on agin?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

The locations for cookies are:

c:\users\<user name>\appdata\roaming\microsoft\windows\cookies

c:\users\<user name>\appdata\roaming\microsoft\windows\cookies\low

You very well may seeing new cookies as they come in from surfing the Internet.

I don't recommend it, but you can stop cookies via the IE Properties screen - 
START | type inetcpl.cpl into the start search box & hit enter

Under the General tab, you can delete cookies via Browsing History/Delete. To deal w/ cookies if you wish, select the Privacy tab.

Regards. ..

jcgriff2

.


----------

